# Replacement Wiper Blades



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Can anyone recommend good replacement wiper blades for the TT as the OEM ones are too noisey and they are doing my head in. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ihadziya (Feb 15, 2009)

Bosch Aero Twin work fine for me but are quite expensive


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I got Trico NeoForms on mine. Works OK but from experience, the Bosch are better


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

PIAA silicone wiper blades last long and stay clean with no streaking or missing

L8R..


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

You tried cleaning your screen properly ?

Mine are OEM and are smooth and silent.

Wash screen as normal and then CLAY it.

If i've topped car up with DoDo red mist or a QD between details i use the cloth i've been buffing with to finally buff all my glass.

Works for me.

SPECKS 8)


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

specky said:


> You tried cleaning your screen properly
> 
> SPECKS 8)


Thanks for all the info on the wiper blades Guys.
After my post I had a better look around on various forums and to cut a long story short, cleaned the screen and blades with some Virosol.
I then tried it out on the drive with a hose pipe and it seemed a lot better, will now have to wait for some rain to try it out properly.

Normally I use Meguiars NXT Generation to clean my windscreen, I wonder if this is giving me a problem.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

ihadziya said:


> Bosch Aero Twin work fine for me but are quite expensive


Hi just in case my cleaning of the screen doesn't do the job, do you know what the part number is for the bosch blades.
Cheers


----------



## ihadziya (Feb 15, 2009)

I think it's the A290S


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

ihadziya said:


> I think it's the A290S


Thanks for the info.
I have just come back from trying it the rain and although its better since I cleaned the screen and wipers, the problem is still there.
I think I will pop down to Halfrauds and see if they have a set of Bosch Aero Twins in stock.
Also as soon as I activate the washers the problem goes away for about 5 mins but it then comes back :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've measured my wipers and found that one is 21" and the driver's side is 22". I've looked for Bosch Aerotwins and found packs of 22/22 or 21/21 but not a 21/22 pack. Are these available anywhere?

Edit: Not on autobulbs' site that I could find, but found these indirectly via Amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Aerotwin- ... 754&sr=1-1

Is says they're got universal hook attachments though... :?

EDIT: Looks like these are definitely wrong due to the specific mention of the hook attachment.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> I've measured my wipers and found that one is 21" and the driver's side is 22". I've looked for Bosch Aerotwins and found packs of 22/22 or 21/21 but not a 21/22 pack. Are these available anywhere?
> 
> Edit: Not on autobulbs' site that I could find, but found these indirectly via Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bosch-Aerotwin- ... 754&sr=1-1
> ...


Found some on Ebay,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bosch-AERO-FLAT-O ... 633wt_1137

They are a little more expensive and the product code says its A291S which is different to what was said earlier in this post?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

are these the same for the rs??


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> are these the same for the rs??


I think they are the same for all TT's across the Mk2 range, even roadster and tractor (TDI).


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers McKenzie. £32's a bit steep :? I think I'll just order some standard jobbies from my dealer for £26. I thought I'd look at others since the dealer doesn't even stock wipers :roll:


----------



## TT-R 2010 (May 19, 2010)

Your'all drivin up to 30-50k Audi TT and complaining wipers that costs 35quit :roll: :roll: :roll:

I highly recommend the Bosch Aerotwins, have them on an A3 and MINI 8) 8)


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've measured my wipers and found that one is 21" and the driver's side is 22". I've looked for Bosch Aerotwins and found packs of 22/22 or 21/21 but not a 21/22 pack. Are these available anywhere?
> ...


Are the Amazon ones the correct set to buy then?


----------



## ihadziya (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the Bosch catalog I found on the net

http://rb-aa.bosch.com/aa/de/kfz-teile/ ... ischer.pdf

I got the A290S from eBay Germany and they were 18EUR +18EUR shipping (I guess due to odd box size) and total was cheaper than in shops (around 50 EUR)

I didn't find the 291 in the catalog, could be the code for outside Germany or just an error.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

heathstimpson said:


> Are the Amazon ones the correct set to buy then?


I'm not sure, because it says they're for "retro fit" (Bosch seem to have two market segments, OEM and retro-fit that you can buy). Info I read on their site a while back suggested their connectors will fit anything, but Amazon's info doesn't give the model number at all and says they're for old Rovers and have the hook attachment.

Ihadziya's catalogue (cheers! ) seems to suggest they do come with different connectors, so it certainly appears that the Amazon ones aren't right. As it clearly says they have a hook connector, I'd say they must be the wrong ones. Sorry for any confusion in posting the link.

Here's an example of the right ones on eBay Germany. Note the connectors:
http://cgi.ebay.de/WISCHER-BOSCH-AEROTW ... 335e8232c0

And via the eBay UK page:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WISCHER-BOSCH-AER ... 335e8232c0

Paying was awkward... following eBay from the page lead to a page for the seller's payment system (4sellers) that asked for an email address and document number. I couldn't get past that screen. According to the info for the seller, they accept PayPal. I found that by going through "my eBay" and paying for the item through there, I got taken through a different set of screens that also allowed choice of delivery method (1 choice ) and payment method, where I could then use PayPal. So, all paid for and hopefully on their way! They should be about £6 less than from the UK seller too.


----------



## TT-R 2010 (May 19, 2010)

hi,
on the ebay germany site they say its only for those TT which already have them out of the factory, not for replacement other style!!!

if you need translations sometimes feel free to ask me, Dutch, German and a little English are available 



ScoobyTT said:


> heathstimpson said:
> 
> 
> > Are the Amazon ones the correct set to buy then?
> ...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TT-R 2010 said:


> hi,
> on the ebay germany site they say its only for those TT which already have them out of the factory, not for replacement other style!!!
> if you need translations sometimes feel free to ask me, Dutch, German and a little English are available


Oh so you mean they won't fit to replace Audi's wipers? Bugger. :x

Ok, to anyone who's replaced their normal wipers as supplied with the car with Bosch Aerotwins, if it's not A290S, which ones do you buy? :?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> TT-R 2010 said:
> 
> 
> > hi,
> ...


I would imagine the A291S that are sold in the UK will fit, I think that's the type that don't have Bosch windscreen wipers from factory.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Righto, thanks chaps.  I've now asked for a refund. I bet it's some pointless difference aimed to eek a little bit of extra cash out of the UK market. What a load of faff just for replacement wipers! Why don't they just make them the SAME. A TT is a TT, end of story.

I'll just get some standard ones from the dealer: less hassle, less cost and they'll just fit without needing some research project, an international quest and delivery effort to get them here. :roll:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Best to be on the safe side instead of getting them and loosing your money, Im sure a German bloke on the end of an email would be hard to communicate with as well. Just out of curiosity how many miles have you done on your set of wipers?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's where Google translation comes in! I've sent English and German just in case it's called him something rude 

Mileage.. unsure, sorry, I'm not sure if they've been replaced before or not.


----------



## TT-R 2010 (May 19, 2010)

Guys,
if you need something translated give me a hint and i will check for you, or i also can check here on prices for spareparts.


----------



## TT-R 2010 (May 19, 2010)

just found the A290S for ca. 22 pounds, maybe i should by some and sent them to the uk???

on this site shipping costs are additional 6 pound to the UK so in total 28pounds

http://www.auto-und-teile.de/index.php/ ... 0s-ar290s/

regards

Gerard


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's the same model number, but it would appear that they're only suitable for cars that were fitted with them from the factory, unless the info on that eBay page was wrong.

I don't know what happened to the "information superhighway" but it seems to be practically non-existent for Bosch products. :lol:


----------



## ihadziya (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys

I am a bit confused now although my swap with the A290S could not be more straightforward. The wipers just clipped on the brackets without any extra parts.

To be honest I hadn't checked all those details before. I found the code for the TT 8J and bought them off eBay Germany. I have to admit though that my old wipers looked identical to the Bosch ones but had no Bosch logo. I can only assume they were the factory fitted ones (bought my car second hand) as there was no logo, but I cannot imagine that Audi would make different wiper arms for Bosch wipers.

I hope this helps and does not confuse even more.

Yannis


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers, buuuuuuut the German page also says they're for left hand drive, and since they're different lengths and have the air spoiler on them you surely couldn't simply flip them around to clip onto a RHD car because the spoilers would be the wrong way around. I really can't be bothered to find out. If Bosch can't make their products transparently identifiable, and freely available, then I've lost the motivation to find out really - it's not worth the effort just for wiper blades when Audi's own will do just fine I reckon.

The Audi version:
Dealer: "Hello, parts department."
"Yeah, I'd like to order some wiper blades for a Mk 2 TT."
"Certainly sir, we'll give you a call when they're in."

The Bosch experience:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: Classic.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I've had no reply to my refund request in 2 days. God I hate fleaBay. :x


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

These are a pair and he different sizes required

Regards
Steve

http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-ye ... er-blades/


----------

